# Rhino FM72 finish mower belt replacement



## MF231/232 (Mar 9, 2021)

hi,

i am looking for a belt routing diagram for my Rhino FM72 finish mower. The one on the Rhino website doesn’t have as many pulleys /spindles as mine. Anyhelp??


----------



## MF231/232 (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

FM-72 Mower, Page 7 figure D


http://www.gearmore.com/gearmore/manuals/FinishingMowerBook.pdf


----------



## MF231/232 (Mar 9, 2021)

Awesome, thank you! Looks like it.


----------



## MF231/232 (Mar 9, 2021)

pogobill said:


> FM-72 Mower, Page 7 figure D
> 
> 
> http://www.gearmore.com/gearmore/manuals/FinishingMowerBook.pdf



Thanks, got the belt back on tonight!


----------



## willy81 (Jan 30, 2020)

MF231/232 said:


> hi,
> 
> i am looking for a belt routing diagram for my Rhino FM72 finish mower. The one on the Rhino website doesn’t have as many pulleys /spindles as mine. Anyhelp??
> 
> ...


----------

